# Meet my other pets :)



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs, cats, rabbits, hamster, turtles .... wow! Do they all get along? 

Stuart was such an adorable kitty, I would have had to keep him too!


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Dogs, cats, rabbits, hamster, turtles .... wow! Do they all get along?
> 
> Stuart was such an adorable kitty, I would have had to keep him too!


 
haha thanks yes he was very cute!
Charlie gets along with all of them, my mom's dog Jesse gets along with all but I don't trust him too much around the rabbits just because he gets too excited, he would never intentionally hurt them though. and all of the cats get along with everyone else except for Baya- she doesn't like the dogs too much so we have to watch her around them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, thats a wonderful impressive crew you've got there.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow you must love kitties as much as I do. I also have a family full of rescued cats. Your cats are beautiful, I love the name Mr. Stripey and I also have a cat that we found as a pregnant stray like your Baya. If you want to see pics of our cat Cricket who we found outside in the freezing cold, and the kittens she had I have them in a photo album in my profile. It is wonderful that you have rescued these cats, too many people just dump cats outside and think that's okay and that they can take care of themselves and don't need to be loved and that is so far from the truth. All your other pets are cute too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics!! I am SO jealous. I want kitties and rabbits! I think Ranger could be okay with a cat (especially a bossy tom), but no way with a bunny. Your Lola is freaking adorable. I just want to pet her and kiss her and hug her...!! Hahaha.

I used to have red-eared sliders, too! They're illegal where I am so they were snuck over the border as contraband. I want turtles again...


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you! Yes I love all animals actually  I just can't turn them down! can't wait to open my own rescue/shelter some day!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

oh wow that's quite a little zoo you have there! All very cute & adorable! I love animals too, if I had acres of land we would rescue as many animals as we could!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You have a very cute crew there! I love your rabbits. Your pictures make me miss having them.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought I had a lot with two ferrets and a puppy 

Bless you for rescuing them all! They all look so happy and healthy!


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

They are so cute! Love the kitties!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a lots of pets in the house. We have a dog, puppies, cats and kittens. My mother loves to taking good care of the pets. One time i will take them a picture and will post in this forum.



traffic conversion optimization

office furniture San Jose


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, you must be really busy.


----------

